# Free fishing w/ Condo rental...Destin



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

<SPAN lang=EN><P align=center>OK, here the plan.

Due to national economic conditions coupled with some beach erosion, the rentals on my condominium have decreased from the normal near full to less than near full. My objective is to attract some family type renters that will use the unit then be so happy with it that they will want to return the next year. Some beach erosion has occurred but please be assured that you will find ample beach space.

So, my plan is to offer a free fishing trip to the renters that stay at my unit during the April to October period of 2010. I normally fish the Gulf of Mexico within 20 miles. This is an unpaid complimentary trip. 

Visit the condo site at <U><SPAN lang=EN>http://www.jettyeast.net/</U><SPAN lang=EN> . Click on UNIT PHOTOS and select unit number 608B. It offers a view of a portion of the beach, Destin harbor and the pass which provides a continuous look at boat traffic. Jetty East has mostly covered parking and the facilities are unmatched. The staff is the most capable and courteous in the 
Emerald Coast.

Please be aware that the fishing trip is free and complimentary to a maximum of three people (two preferred). A fishing license is required. While all safety equipment and precautions are followed, I will not be responsible for your personal safety. I supply all fishing equipment. The trip as well as targeted species will depend upon weather, bait, health and other factors.

I am a Destin resident and can be contacted at <U><SPAN lang=EN>[email protected]</U><SPAN lang=EN> .


----------

